# Bit of a result today!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Bought this:










99 Suzuki Swift 1.3GL three door hatchback, 2 women owners from new.
60K miles, full service history, UK model but re-registered on Spanish plates.
Current test till November, taxed till the end of year, stereo, electric windows, excellent condition.....500 Euros!

And these.....










A nice set of throw over panniers, plus the matching tank bag.....very good quality too! And unused! 15 Euros for the lot! 

Just look around.....you can find some real bargains in the current economic climate!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

The car MUST be in good condition after 2 previous women owners


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My bike had two previous owners....both women! The two partners in a lesbian relationship.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> My bike had two previous owners....both women! The two partners in a lesbian relationship.


:eyebrows: Each to their own is what I say.
You did really well today. You must be feeling really chuffed. :clap2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I like a man who enjoys a bit of shopping! Still, not the kind of shopping I'm interested in! Although the panniers are close to accessories - man bags for bikes I suppose!!

Tally.xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> I like a man who enjoys a bit of shopping! Still, not the kind of shopping I'm interested in! Although the panniers are close to accessories - man bags for bikes I suppose!!
> 
> Tally.xx


Got the bags ready for when I do my whistle stop tour of Spain to check all you ladies out!

I'm calling it ChicaFest 2009!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Got the bags ready for when I do my whistle stop tour of Spain to check all you ladies out!
> 
> I'm calling it ChicaFest 2009!



Well, I'll hope you'll be dressing up for the occasion, XT. Not coming as if you've been tending your donkeys! Or no invite to the Taliban Spring ball...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

that cars a RHD!!!! Is it legal? that'll be why its cheap!


Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Its a good job you didnt buy that Mitsubishi Pajero Pete ...... I would have had a field day!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

As if the Celtic Terminator would ever drive a thing like that. Honestly...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Its a good job you didnt buy that Mitsubishi Pajero Pete ...... I would have had a field day!


Doesnt "pajero" mean something rude in Spanish??? or am I having a vino induced blonde moment

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

check out your [email protected]!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> check out your [email protected]!!


Is that one in the dictionary then?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Is that one in the dictionary then?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Depends which version!!! Funny isnt it, the first thing anyone really learns in a language are the swear words. Always surprises me too, how everyone swears here so much - even the teachers!!

Tally.xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Depends which version!!! Funny isnt it, the first thing anyone really learns in a language are the swear words. Always surprises me too, how everyone swears here so much - even the teachers!!
> 
> Tally.xxx



My daughter said that when she was at state school, the teachers and the pupils would swear without a thought?? and yes she knows em all! I've learnt a lot of "naughty" words thru my attempts to speak the language with amusing (and not so amusing) results!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no street cred in that jalopy have u taken up banger racing ? :lol:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> that cars a RHD!!!! Is it legal? that'll be why its cheap!


So you're _really_ a natural blonde then Jo?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Doesnt "pajero" mean something rude in Spanish??? or am I having a vino induced blonde moment
> 
> Jo xx


Yes thats right .... he would have been showing his true colours


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> So you're _really_ a natural blonde then Jo?


hhhmmm, I have one or two "natural" blonde traits :eyebrows::boxing:

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes thats right .... he would have been showing his true colours


Oh well said Strav :clap2::clap2:!! without doubt, he should have gone for the mitsubishi!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------

